# New Daiwas?



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Anybody got info on these reels. Are they basically the same as previous Sealines? Speed-shaft?
http://www.anglerscenter.com/webSpecials.htm


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

awesome i'll be buying one


----------



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

think the mag sideplates will fit on the 20/30 versions?


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

*Slxa*

Yeah they look the same except for the handle.I would think the sideplates would fit but...Daiwa website still showing the older version.


----------



## wes (Jan 3, 2004)

The reel may be (new and improved)but it's got that same stinking gearbox hanging down.... my only gripe re the diawa's
Wes


----------



## cincifisher (Oct 29, 2005)

Does anyone have any additional information on this reel? Is it the same reel as the 20SHV with the addition of corrosion resistant ball bearings and newly designed soft grip handle? I’m a little apprehensive as the upgraded version is about $15 cheaper that the 20SHV (not that I have any problem with saving some money).

I’ve been trying to decide between the Penn 525 MAG and the Daiwa SL-X20SHV to pair with a Breakaway LDX. It will be my first conventional, and I have been advised that the 20SHV is a more “friendly” reel for the beginner. But, I do not like the handle on the 20SHV, and the new handle makes the decision a little easier.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Breakaway LDX*

"I’ve been trying to decide between the Penn 525 MAG and the Daiwa SL-X20SHV to pair with a Breakaway LDX. It will be my first conventional, and I have been advised that the 20SHV is a more “friendly” reel for the beginner. But, I do not like the handle on the 20SHV, and the new handle makes the decision a little easier."

Cincifisher-


I picked one up (Breakaway LDX) and used it over the past weekend at Buxton. I put a 525 mag on it and had a blast slinging metal on it. I also used it toss 5 & bait with no problem. If you want to toss lures with the rod I prefer the Penn 525 mag, if just soaking bait the Daiwa 20 is fine, but this rod is really not a heaver, and I believe the Penn 525, due to it's mag control to be a more versatile combo.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

Cincifisher.....the most "friendly" reel out there to use that fishes well and is pretty durable are the 525 mag Hatteras Outfitter Custom (the non-custom ones require some skill)...No thumbing required, just stop the spool once the bait hits the water, but the SHV's are one of the most durable conventionals out there that's also pretty friendly. For a first time conventional guy, u may get very frustrated with a stock 525 mag.

Why didn't they just lean that gearbox forward like on the Penn GS Series?!!!.....Then the 40-50 would not cause a sore stretched out thumb after a day of use!!!!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*follow up*

agree with chinook, if you are not use to conventionals the Mag upgrade from HO is a excellent idea. I have it on two of my 525s and it gives you all the control you will ever need.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

Just got back from the Tackle Show in Greenville SC where I got to see the new reels first hand. There are the changes that you can see but also what sounds real good is that they have now put in Cerramic Bearings... That and they are the same price as the SHV's I think they will have a winner on there hands. If they could just kick that gear box foward a bit it would be awesome.... JAM


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

After a reading a few threads here it seems to me that my first conventional reel should be penn 525 mag that requires a custom "Mag upgrade from HO".
I assume HO is Hatteras Outfitters? Does the upgrade come with instructions? 

Any thoughts on buying a used Penn 525? What is a reasonable life expectency on this reel (assuming less than normal maintenance) ? 

Thanks

--
I Fish Therefore I am
I Code therefore I can afford to fish


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

cygnus-x1 Get a new one from Tres at HO.
The reel will be tighter which will help in adjusting to it. The upgrade will be installed and most of the time he will tweak it for you, maybe a heavier oil, a good idea for some one new to conventional's. And if you wish to take out the upgraded carraige and go back to the orginal it might take 3 minutes if you have to look for a screw driver.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

A Penn 525 is a great reel but you never did say what your main use for the reel will be as in Soaking bait or slinging metal. If soaking bait is the main use they are great if tossen metal then ya might think if getting a more user friendly reel. Any and all info always helps make the pick easier.


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

So the Penn 525 is probably for me. I will be slingin' bait mostly. Thanks for the knowledge!

Doug


----------

